# Hello from coastal Carolina!



## DanG123 (Jan 9, 2021)

I was just looking around double checking some pork butt options this am and came across this site... I think I died and went to heaven!!!

having a blast reading through all these great ideas and comments as I'm sitting through today's pork butt cook...

here we are at 2 hrs....

look forward to spending more time here!


----------



## Munson (Jan 9, 2021)

Looking good!

Welcome from Tennessee!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 9, 2021)

welcome from pa. ya joined a great site. lots of great people full of knowledge and willing to help!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks good. Post final pics. But remember “lookin ain’t cookin” hahah


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Blues1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from  inland South Carolina!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2021)

Greetings from Mississippi!  Thanks for stumbling in.
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks good.
Welcome from CO


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from north central SC


----------



## mike11891 (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from the Communist regime of Crackafonia


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! And it's looking good. Glad ya joined us

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome NorCal! Looks good - don't forget to post final cook picks...


----------



## DanG123 (Jan 9, 2021)

mike11891 said:


> Welcome from the Communist regime of Crackafonia



To be honest - - I moved from OC to NC about a year ago.... I recommend it - great BBQ.................  

thanks for the warm welcome everyone...

10 hour cook:


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 10, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  All looks good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
The butt looks delicious!
Al


----------



## LanceR (Jan 12, 2021)

Welcome from Pinnacle, North Carolina.

Best regards,


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you. Would that OC be Maryland?

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 13, 2021)

*Welcome from Wisconsin....*
*
*
*JC  *


----------



## DanG123 (Jan 16, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Welcome glad to have you. Would that OC be Maryland?
> 
> Warren



I do love Ocean City  - but no - that was Orange County California.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2021)

Wow you came from one big ditch to the other. I'm only about an hour from OC Md.

Warren


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 16, 2021)

Welcome from eastern NC


----------

